# My first time for a polish & pics...



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi guys, 
As some of you may know am quite new to the world of Audi TT and very new to devloping such a strong love for my car.. I have to say this forum has done northing but help me out and am very greatfull to the members. Anyway I tought I would show some pics of my baby! Today I gave her a good clean and polish (for the first time).. Any comments / feedback would be great. 
I gave it a wash 2wice with a shampoo and waxx in one product my old man had.. and then use the auto glym polish..














































Thanks 
Jay


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

any comments lads???


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good, did you use auto glym extra gloss protection as a final finish? Or did you wax it?
Tyres could do with a lick of dressing tho!!.  Standards are slipping :wink:


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Nah I didnt put anything on top.. ( ended up having a couple of beers) Yeah the wheels need some work.. 
Thanks 
J


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks great, exactly what products were used?


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Cant remember the car shampoo waxx as it was something the old man had lying around. the polish was auto glym resin polish.. 
J


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

I do like a clean silver TT - I could be biased tho :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Silver is the best colour.....................

Is the TT new to you then? Perhaps a clay bar first next time (just run your fingers over the paintwork to see if it feels mirror smooth if not then clay bar, prob only needs it twice a year) and get some wax on top of the polish if you want the finish to last.

Not bad considering its done with products found at back of garage


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys..
The TT is 2001 plate. Its a shame I did not put the waxx but will make sure I do it next time. 
Quick question how offten do you polich the car? can too much polish damage it ? 
J


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Too much polishing will make you go blind...... Like Mr Chips from Catchphrase 




Depends what products you use really and how aggressive they are, T-cut probably would, but I still keep it for stubborn stuff that nothing else will shift. (Mental note be prepared for flack!)

If you are that concerned you can get the paint finish thickness checked, if you do everything by hand then I dont think there would be an issue but there are much more experienced/proffessionals than me.

Has anyone told you about the merits of Johnsons Baby Bath (blue bottle)?


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

one silly thing i noticed after giving it a good polish after a few days is the amount of dirt that sits on top of the paint work its almost like brake dust...
J


----------



## d1will (Jul 28, 2008)

hey buddy looks good!
but i would definitely get some wax on there!
the polish will put a good shine on the car but you should really get some wax on there as it will protect the paint from the harsh world we live in!!
im fairly new to the whole detailing thing but after a fair bit of reading on here i think the ultimate effort especially for a car of your age would be:
wash (probably twice)
clay
wash
polish
wax

im sure others will correct me if im wrong!
cheers buddy hope this helps


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hey mate, that looks fantastic.

fyi, those wheels are very easy to repair, I've done 3 of mine even though I fully intend to replace them soon. If you want some tips drop me a PM


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

hi guys, 
how can i sort the alloys out ? any advice ? 
Jay


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi mate,
go to www.detailingworld.co.uk for all the info you will ever need. Dont blame me thou for all the future hours that will be lost browsing :roll:

Si


----------

